# Flaky skin...



## NutMeg (Jan 30, 2006)

Ok so my cousin died last summer, and I ended up crying alot and blowing my nose alot. I started to get really dry flaky skin around my nose, but I chalked it up to the nose blowing and started moisturizing it several times a day.. (it was really dry, to the point where it would crack off really deep and be all red and painful). It didn't get better, but I thought it was just because I was still crying so much. 

Anyway, several months later after I had stopped blowing my nose so much and was still moisturizing it several times a day, it still wasn't going away. By this point it had migrated and was all over my upper lip, my chin, and all around my mouth. It was gross, all dry and flaky, it would crack off and be all red. I would have to scrap off all of the flakes in the morning, put on foundation (after all of my skin care rountine) and by lunchtime there would be new flakes and my foundation would be gone. And once I scraped off the flakes it would be all red and gross, so I would have to pick between flakes or redness. 

At this point I was just fed up, and I went to the doctor (not a dermatologist because I live in a small town). She gave me this stuff that I was supposed to put on twice a day. However when I was there it wasn't in all of it's flaky glory and I have the feeling that she just thought it was acne because it was all red, and she's not the greatest doctor (like I said, small town). So anyway, after using this stuff for about a month the flakes were at the point where I could just moisturize them and they'd go away. However, I still get periodic flareups and it's really annoying. Does anyone know what this is, or how to get rid of it??? TIA


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 30, 2006)

I'd suggest that when you do get a flare-up you go back to your doctor while it's still active so that they can see the exact extent of the problem.  It's like an intermittent fault on a car.  If the garage can't get the fault to appear they have a much harder time diagnosing it based on your description.


----------



## Cruella (Jan 30, 2006)

Sounds like eczema or dermatitis.  Even though you live in a small town, I would try to get to a dermatologist if possible.


----------



## NutMeg (Jan 30, 2006)

Ok, thanks guys!


----------



## jpohrer (Jan 30, 2006)

Try using a 1% OTC hydrocortisone cream, like Cortaid, on the inflamed area.  Then, put Aquaphor on top of the Cortaid to keep the area moisturized.  I had a similar problem.  My prescription 2.5% hydrocortisone cream was too strong for my sensitive skin, and made the flaking problem worse.  Hope it helps you!


----------

